# Film Look Photo Editing Tutorial



## tonycroatia (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 24, 2016)

Other thread it was.


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 24, 2016)

There's still another one in the Beginner's forum -- whack-a-mole.

Joe


----------



## table1349 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> There's still another one in the Beginner's forum -- whack-a-mole.
> 
> Joe


----------



## gsgary (Mar 25, 2016)

Does **** look like Portra also crap music

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> ..........First question ofcourse, why would anyone want to give his or her digital images a "filmlook"*.........*



Not everyone can afford two cameras.  And I'll be willing to bet that those, when forced to choose between the two mediums based solely on economics, will choose digital.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 25, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> This video really is ridiculous!
> First question ofcourse, why would anyone want to give his or her digital images a "filmlook" and second question, why do so many amateur-photographers want to make such useless YouTube tutorials?
> 
> If one really really wants, there are several free programs that offer this possibility with just a mouse-click , like *PhotoScape* (see image below)
> ...


They would want to make it look like film to make it look better 

Sent from my SM-G903F using Tapatalk


----------



## john.margetts (Mar 25, 2016)

You can get Canon/Nikon/Pentax film cameras that use modern digital lenses for 5 pounds or so. What is not to afford - and you get the genuine film look with no added processing.

www.johns-old-cameras.blogspot.co.uk


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 25, 2016)

john.margetts said:


> You can get Canon/Nikon/Pentax film cameras that use modern digital lenses for 5 pounds or so. What is not to afford - and you get the genuine film look with no added processing...........link removed.............



Once again:

Not everyone can afford two cameras. And I'll be willing to bet that those, when forced to choose between the two mediums based solely on economics, will choose digital.

And not everyone has access to film processing these days.  It ain't 1970 any more where every drug store, grocery store and gas station can send your film in.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> There's still another one in the Beginner's forum -- whack-a-mole.
> 
> Joe


Mole whacked.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2016)




----------



## table1349 (Mar 25, 2016)

gk fotografie said:


> This video really is ridiculous!
> First question ofcourse, why would anyone want to give his or her digital images a "filmlook" and second question, why do so many amateur-photographers want to make such useless YouTube tutorials?
> 
> If one really really wants, there are several free programs that offer this possibility with just a mouse-click , like *PhotoScape* (see image below)
> ...


First question of course is why would anyone complain about the look someone else might want in their photographs?


 

Some people like the film look, some people like Instagram, some people like tulips, hell some people even like mayo on their grilled cheese sandwiches instead of butter.  The lack of sameness  is what makes the world interesting. 

As to the second question, for the same reasons photographers love to complain about other photographers in forum posts.  Just a habit of these more modern times.  

Of course in these modern times it's all about buying stuff instead of learning to do things on your own when possible.  

The real question is why do newbies feel they need to cross post one thread all the time, as well as cross forum post? Do they think that we all only participate in One and only One forum?


----------

